
Learn programming with CLARA - ivanrrr
https://clara.forsyte.tuwien.ac.at
======
ivanrrr
Short clarification of the link:

In order to help beginners learn programming we have developed CLARA - a tool
that automatically generates feedback for simple programming problems.

We need help for evaluating and improving CLARA. Especially valuable will be
help from beginner programmers.

On the link you can find a web interface, where you can attempt to solve some
easy programming exercises, receive automated help and tell us how useful the
generated feedback is. We estimate that solving an exercise takes around 5
min.

Thanks

